# Interpretation billing...



## Partha (Aug 7, 2009)

*If a patient has an EEG performed on one day and the physician does the interpretation on another, which date do you use on the professional claims? *


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 10, 2009)

*Answered on another forum*

Answered same question on another forum


----------

